# Understand where I am coming from. But...



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2011)

I will never understand how someone can kill an animal and not utilize it to ensure their own survival. And by this I am referring to anyone that kills something just to mount it, skin it for it's hide so they can drape it over their sofa, or even if they throw it in a ditch for the buzzards. It makes me sick to see it happen. Life is a pretty cool thing, and it deserves better.


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2011)

Pass it on, brother.


----------



## stev (Jan 26, 2011)

peta   People Eat Tasty Animals


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2011)

stev said:


> peta   people eat tasty animals



I am with you dude. People EAT tasty animals. Or at least sell their fur for profit in order to feed themselves. I am cool with either one. There aren't many other honorable applications.


----------



## huntfish (Jan 26, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I will never understand how someone can kill an animal and not utilize it to ensure their own survival. And by this I am referring to anyone that kills something just to mount it, skin it for it's hide so they can drape it over their sofa, or even if they throw it in a ditch for the buzzards. It makes me sick to see it happen. Life is a pretty cool thing, and it deserves better.



Wanton waste of wildlife is illegal in all 50 states.   Are you reporting what you say is ocurring?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 26, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I am with you dude. People EAT tasty animals. Or at least sell their fur for profit in order to feed themselves. I am cool with either one. There aren't many other honorable applications.



Prolly gone get on your bad side here, but oh well!
I shot a coyote this deer season.....I AIN'T gonna eat him!

I'm not gonna sell his pelt (that I'm paying to have soft tanned).

I'm having him skinned and soft pelted, nose to tail, for nothing other than a 'look at pretty'!

I'm planning on hanging the pelt on the wall next to 1 of my deer heads.
 Right close to the rattlesnake skin.
What's wrong with that?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I will never understand how someone can kill an animal and not utilize it to ensure their own survival. And by this I am referring to anyone that kills something just to mount it, skin it for it's hide so they can drape it over their sofa, or even if they throw it in a ditch for the buzzards. It makes me sick to see it happen. Life is a pretty cool thing, and it deserves better.



I kill armadillos on a regular basis and feed the buzzards with them.  I would be more than happy to mail them to you so you can practice your survival skills.  My level of desperation has not quite reached a point where I need them for subsistence....nor hats, shields, shin guards etc.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> I kill armadillos on a regular basis and feed the buzzards with them.  I would be more than happy to mail them to you so you can practice your survival skills.  My level of desperation has not quite reached a point where I need them for subsistence....nor hats, shields, shin guards etc.



We might be on the same page. If they are digging holes that your cattle step into which result in broken legs, then you killed them in an honorable fashion. If you shot them out of your deer stand just for target practice, then that is where we disagree.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> We might be on the same page. If they are digging holes that your cattle step into which result in broken legs, then you killed them in an honorable fashion. If you shot them out of your deer stand just for target practice, then that is where we disagree.



They eat turkey eggs.  Proven fact.  They get popped.  I usually will not shoot them while hunting deer (that I eat).  They are an invasive and non-native species and disrupt our native species (ground nesing birds like quail and turkeys, reptiles, amphibians, etc.) so they go.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> They eat turkey eggs.  Proven fact.  They get popped.  I usually will not shoot them while hunting deer (that I eat).  They are an invasive and non-native species and disrupt our native species (ground nesing birds like quail and turkeys, reptiles, amphibians, etc.) so they go.



I don't know the facts behind their eating of turkey eggs, so I will take your word for it.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 26, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I will never understand how someone can kill an animal and not utilize it to ensure their own survival. And by this I am referring to anyone that kills something just to mount it, skin it for it's hide so they can drape it over their sofa, or even if they throw it in a ditch for the buzzards. It makes me sick to see it happen. Life is a pretty cool thing, and it deserves better.



Well, I'm guilty of such.
Dillows, Crows and Yotes only provide me with target practice.
Besides they taste like crap!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 26, 2011)

..delete..delete..delete..delete..

Had to rethink my response there.  Herman, I share your opinion to the extent that the wanton waste of game is involved, but I fear your opinion is much more extreme.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 26, 2011)

See where I'm coming from as a competitive nature.
 Armadillos eat ground nesting bird eggs, Crows eat tree nesting bird eggs and little ones, Coyotes eat EVERYTHING.


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 26, 2011)

fishtail said:


> Well, I'm guilty of such.
> Dillows, Crows and Yotes only provide me with target practice.
> Besides they taste like crap!



X2.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 26, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I don't know the facts behind their eating of turkey eggs, so I will take your word for it.



It's going to be hard to try and make a serious argument without facts


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> It's going to be hard to try and make a serious argument without facts



I'm not trying to make an argument, just voicing my opinion. I let two coyotes, a half a dozen armadillos, and two bobcats walk this bow season. I couldn't make myself kill them. It's just the difference between me and you.


----------



## tullisfireball (Jan 26, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I'm not trying to make an argument, just voicing my opinion. I let two coyotes, a half a dozen armadillos, and two bobcats walk this bow season. I couldn't make myself kill them. It's just the difference between me and you.



good thing you let the bobcats walk during bow season, since they weren't in season yet


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2011)

tullisfireball said:


> good thing you let the bobcats walk during bow season, since they weren't in season yet



Good point, haha. I was hunting in a non firearm area though, during bobcat season. I should have made that known in the original post. I guess the term "bow season" would not apply.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 26, 2011)

To the guy who thinks everyone should eat everything that they kill and not mount certain species (only) without eating the animal; I DARE YOU TO EAT ANY PART OF A BLACKBUCK!
PLEASE IMMEDIATELY STOP SPEAKING ABOUT SUBJECTS YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO KNOWLEDGE OF...


----------



## meatseeker (Jan 27, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I will never understand how someone can kill an animal and not utilize it to ensure their own survival. And by this I am referring to anyone that kills something just to mount it, skin it for it's hide so they can drape it over their sofa, or even if they throw it in a ditch for the buzzards. It makes me sick to see it happen. Life is a pretty cool thing, and it deserves better.



I agree somewhat, but certainly not completely. I try to "use" anything I kill. But I have also killed animals for the sole purpose of mounting. There is a very fine line here, such as if a person kills a pig and dont eat the ears, and brains and make "mush" out of the head is he wasting? If someone kills something and mounts it he is spending a good deal of money and will get to enjoy the animal forever. Now if he shoots it just to say I shot it, then yes I think thats wrong. Sorry if this comes off "ugly" but I feel like I gave this fox better, he would have eventually died and never be seen again, instead he will be my house until I die. I spent time and money on him and he has now lived here for 18 years.Sorry if it makes you sick


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would absolutely love to catch one of those color phase reds.  And nope, i wouldnt eat him.


----------



## Tim1980 (Jan 27, 2011)

> To the guy who thinks everyone should eat everything that they kill and not mount certain species (only) without eating the animal; I DARE YOU TO EAT ANY PART OF A BLACKBUCK!
> PLEASE IMMEDIATELY STOP SPEAKING ABOUT SUBJECTS YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO KNOWLEDGE OF...
> __________________



I believe the OP point is that he would not kill a blackbuck if it cannot be eaten.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 27, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I'm not trying to make an argument, just voicing my opinion. I let two coyotes, a half a dozen armadillos, and two bobcats walk this bow season. I couldn't make myself kill them. It's just the difference between me and you.



Your right ive seen coyote's chase deer down. I dont know about you, but I enjoy watching deer just as much as shooting one. Every coyote I kill is just that many more deer to see next season.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think some animals are meant for us to eat and some not.  The bottom line to is we are at the top of the food chain.  So are we here to keep certain species in check?  Now I dont agree with killin a deer  and just cutting the backstraps out, or worse do like the tv shows and recover the next day(when it is not cold enough) so that there trophy is intact but they never talk about how the meat is spoiled.


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 27, 2011)

Eat all game animals I kill. All invasive species get left on the ground. To each is own ,but coyotes and armidillos are vermin that take away from us . I do not care if DNR says they play an important role they have no place here.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

I bowfish.  Its the art of killing.  Besides, who wants to eat carp?  Bowfishing helps erradicate invasive non-native species that eat the eggs of stocked gamefish.  I also shoot yotes and let them lay where they drop.  Hunters do MORE for conservation and preservation of species than any other person who spends their life indoors or watching tv.  People who can't kill shouldn't kill.  Leave it to us.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 27, 2011)

Tim1980 said:


> I believe the OP point is that he would not kill a blackbuck if it cannot be eaten.



Yes sir, that is what I am saying. To each his own, fellas. No need to get upset because I don't agree with some of you.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 27, 2011)

meatseeker said:


> I agree somewhat, but certainly not completely. I try to "use" anything I kill. But I have also killed animals for the sole purpose of mounting. There is a very fine line here, such as if a person kills a pig and dont eat the ears, and brains and make "mush" out of the head is he wasting? If someone kills something and mounts it he is spending a good deal of money and will get to enjoy the animal forever. Now if he shoots it just to say I shot it, then yes I think thats wrong. Sorry if this comes off "ugly" but I feel like I gave this fox better, he would have eventually died and never be seen again, instead he will be my house until I die. I spent time and money on him and he has now lived here for 18 years.Sorry if it makes you sick



If I had seen that fox walk by, I would have let him keep walking. But you didn't, and that's OK.  I used the wrong word in the original post. It doesn't make me "sick".  I just disagree. I killed a fox squirrel about ten years ago with the sole purpose of mounting it, and it stayed in the freezer until it was too late to take it to the taxidermist.  That always bothered me, I killed him and didn't use him for anything.  Again, just my belief and I am glad that you felt strongly enough to express yours.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2011)

I pretty much agree-I try to use everything I can from anything I kill and don't kill anything unless I need it for something or I have a good reason otherwise (fox killing my chickens, skunk destroying my corn patch, etc.) With deer, I eat every bit of edible meat on it, either braintan or make rawhide from the hide, cut out, save, and use the sinews for backing bows, tying on fletchings, and hafting arrowheads/knife blades; I use many of the bones for everything from knapping tools to knife handles to beads and needles, usually make similar stuff out of the antlers, tie trout flies with the hair, and such. I will kill carp and not eat them because they're an invasive exotic species that hurts our environment and they taste nasty, but I use them for fertilizer. I eat the gar I shoot. The only time I ever kill a snake is if I need a hide for something, and I'll eat snake, too. I have killed and trapped critters for their hides, both to sell, or to make stuff from.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 27, 2011)

What about prarie dogs? You arent going to eat them either. They have been know to carry diseases like the plague.  I dont shoot squirrels because I dont eat them. Rabbits too. I think the term "waste" maily refers to killing just to be killing. I do kill armadillos, yotes, bobcats (in season) and skunks.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 27, 2011)

ben300win said:


> What about prarie dogs? You arent going to eat them either. They have been know to carry diseases like the plague.  I dont shoot squirrels because I dont eat them. Rabbits too. I think the term "waste" maily refers to killing just to be killing. I do kill armadillos, yotes, bobcats (in season) and skunks.



You don't eat prarie dogs! You need a good bbq sauce recipe.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 28, 2011)

when it comes to hogs, yotes, and armadillos, i shoot em and leave em where they lay.  and i don't feel bad at all.


----------



## 4winds (Jan 28, 2011)

Type "wolf population" in any forum with folks from Montana, Idaho, Wyoming, etc and read away.  I find it funny that we are slandered as hunters and always need to justify ourselves as a group when the animal activist idiots reintroduce the WRONG WOLF out west which is now currently decimating the elk herd and now livestock on ranches.  Guess who is gonna clean that mess up?  When it comes to non native species IMHO as a hunter it is your duty to blow them away - especially when the wildlife biologists or DNR are begging you to.  We are the symbiotic puzzle piece that makes the outdoors puzzle complete.  

I don't believe in wasting life either, and if anyone gives you grief about being a hunter and not eating the smelly unwelcomed coyote you just busted bring it to their house and leave it on their doorstep so they can enjoy eating it!  And tell them to MYOB!


----------



## 4winds (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW.  Armadillos are supposed to be good eating, if you can get passed the leprosy!


----------



## decoyed (Jan 28, 2011)

oh my goodness!  I hate to make you sick...lol...lets see, i shoot crows dillas and skunks by the piles and let the coyotes sort them out.  Then, whilst the coyotes sort them out, i wack them too.  Then there are the hogs...most of them are shot and dumped in a place to draw more coyotes to the feast and to meet their maker.  well, i love to kill ducks and always like to add to my taxidermy collection so those particular ones don't get eaten,  been known to do whole body mounts of big gobblers so there again, waste.  Ohh the hooorrrrooorrr.


----------



## tullisfireball (Jan 30, 2011)

you can eat the crows

http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm


----------



## dick7.62 (Feb 1, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I will never understand how someone can kill an animal and not utilize it to ensure their own survival. And by this I am referring to anyone that kills something just to mount it, skin it for it's hide so they can drape it over their sofa, or even if they throw it in a ditch for the buzzards. It makes me sick to see it happen. Life is a pretty cool thing, and it deserves better.



Buzzards gotta eat too.


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 1, 2011)

same as the worms


----------



## sothunfried (Feb 8, 2011)

tullisfireball said:


> you can eat the crows
> 
> http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm



thats right you can eat crow,,i've ate alot in my time!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> Yes sir, that is what I am saying. To each his own, fellas. No need to get upset because I don't agree with some of you.



Uh, look at your OP again. You weren't just "disagreeing", you were "condemning" those who see things differently than you.

You may not see it that way, but obviously the majority who have posted in your thread do.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 8, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I don't know the facts behind their eating of turkey eggs, so I will take your word for it.



An opinion based on ignorance....but I guess that is your right.

Just like it is mine to shoot whatever is in season legally and do with it as I please.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Feb 23, 2011)

trapped muskrat and beaver most of my young life, not for food but for the hides, never ate a muskrat and well lets leave the beaver out of it but used the cash just like anyone would use the cash from a job. Was a way to buy shells, gas, food and more traps.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 25, 2011)

meatseeker said:


> I agree somewhat, but certainly not completely. I try to "use" anything I kill. But I have also killed animals for the sole purpose of mounting. There is a very fine line here, such as if a person kills a pig and dont eat the ears, and brains and make "mush" out of the head is he wasting? If someone kills something and mounts it he is spending a good deal of money and will get to enjoy the animal forever. Now if he shoots it just to say I shot it, then yes I think thats wrong. Sorry if this comes off "ugly" but I feel like I gave this fox better, he would have eventually died and never be seen again, instead he will be my house until I die. I spent time and money on him and he has now lived here for 18 years.Sorry if it makes you sick
> 
> Makes me sick how beautiful that mount is!!!!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 25, 2011)

Maduro on Point said:


> trapped muskrat and beaver most of my young life, not for food but for the hides, never ate a muskrat and well lets leave the beaver out of it but used the cash just like anyone would use the cash from a job. Was a way to buy shells, gas, food and more traps.


Don't lie, you've eaten beaver!!!! The tail is great!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 3, 2014)

ben300win said:


> What about prarie dogs? You arent going to eat them either. They have been know to carry diseases like the plague.  I dont shoot squirrels because I dont eat them. Rabbits too. I think the term "waste" maily refers to killing just to be killing. I do kill armadillos, yotes, bobcats (in season) and skunks.



Not for nothing, but prarie dogs are a keystone species. There are numerous animals of the prarie that rely on their towns and without them we would not have blackfooted ferrets, burrowing owls, etc...Even grazers such as pronghorn, bison and elk rely on their continued trimming of their towns for fresh young grass.


----------



## idsman75 (Jan 3, 2014)

Want to ensure the survival of a species?  Declare a season on it and regulate the hunting of the animal.  There are more deer and more turkey on the North American continent today than when europeans first showed up.  

Death is an important thing.  One piece of land may have a greater carrying capacity than the single dominant alpha male that is chasing off all the other members of its species.  Take out the alpha male (even if it's just for the fur rug) and you actually enable more of the same species to share the natural resources that were previously unavailable.  

The reason for the killing isn't nearly as important as the management of the killing because killing can lead to a larger stronger healthier population of that species.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a big problem with people shooting and wasting the meat but as long as the meat is going to someone then it's not a waste.As for varmits,they are a destructive thing that needs to be killed and even they are not wasted as the scavengers eating them are not out killing rabbits and baby deer at that moment.I am a hunter and would be lying if I didn't say I enjoyed the rush from killing an animal.I eat all the edible animals I shoot other than ducks.To me they are aweful but lots of fun to shoot.So the one time I duck hunt every few years I will give them to a buddy and head to mcdonalds lol.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have to agree with Herman I was taught that if you kill it you eat it I understand if you don't eat a hog or yote but if I kill one I'll do my best to use everything from them  it was the way i was taught and that's the way I'm teaching my son now when he gets older I'll explain the difference between invasive species and game animals but if I have to literally eat crow a few times or choak down a yote to teach the lesson of respecting the wildlife so be it


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


>



You reckon Herman's changed his opinion in the 3 years since he started this thread?


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 5, 2014)

HermanMerman said:


> I'm not trying to make an argument, just voicing my opinion. I let two coyotes, a half a dozen armadillos, and two bobcats walk this bow season. I couldn't make myself kill them. It's just the difference between me and you.



Maybe flower arranging  might be a hobby that would better suit your beliefs.   I personally take target at animals that I have no intention or desire to dine on. I shoot crows, armadillos, Coyotes, beavers, bobcats and anything else that might interfere with the natural population of indigenous species.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 5, 2014)

so what does a beaver and a bobcat have to do with it.  Crows too.  Theyve been here longer than anybody alive today.  Yes, i know this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 7, 2014)

What's old is new again!


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 21, 2014)

Boar Hog said:


> What's old is new again!


----------



## TheDeerCommander (Jan 21, 2014)

the armadillo is understandable, but the bobcats and coyotes coyotes kill fawns and bobcats could kill a fawn if it felt like it but they take all of our rabbits for rabbit season. In my opinion they should be gone


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You reckon Herman's changed his opinion in the 3 years since he started this thread?



Not a chance........it was stated in the First Post........."I will never understand".

On the flip side, I DO Understand..............been there, done that

His side, Mine, the others, everyone's side. To each his own, but come on here and blast a person or two, expect to get blasted...........bet on that


----------



## Throwback (Jan 24, 2014)

When its not hunting season Sometimes I go out in the yard and just kill ants.

T


----------



## TCOmega (Jan 24, 2014)

Throwback said:


> When its not hunting season Sometimes I go out in the yard and just kill ants.
> 
> T


----------



## 660griz (Jan 24, 2014)

As hunters/outdoorsmen, we are expected to do our part helping with wildlife management. 
Some folks only take part in very specific areas. Some folks take part in all. No right or wrong just whatever you feel comfortable with. 
The only real issue I see is law abiding hunters against law abiding hunters. 

I wouldn't hunt lions for trophies but, I don't have an issue with folks that do. I also leave the option open that one day, I may change my mind about hunting lions.


----------

